# G7 & G8 cute and smart couple



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Little G7 & G8 the two that got tossed on the lawn wrapped up in a towel lst month are just the best little couple. They have already learned that after I'm done fixing their cage & food & water for the day and I yell "get back in your house" they jump right down and get back in. Sometimes they sleep in their econ-nest filled basket, other times they get up on their perch and lean against each other, one foot up, and sleep together on the perch. They're just a mighty cute couple.










NAB


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree 110%, they are one mighty cute couple  I love the pic, it looks like they're performing synchronized perching.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete said it all! They are a darling pair of little pijjies!

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What beautiful birds 
Almost looks like they are trying to make a love heart shape.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT OBSERVATION, Alaska! Good eye!

Cuties, both, Nab!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute.
Baby pigies are just so adorable.

Reti


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

*cuties ha*

 they look so relaxed & happy
i am glad for u
thnx
adrian


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable pair of cuties.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely pair of birds - seem to be enjoying your hospitality!


----------

